# Backlit Keyboard



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a way to increase the time the backlights on the keyboard stay lit.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Settings > Display Settings > Keypad Settings.

Yes, it really is stupid they put those settings in the display settings. It's not just you.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Dalladubb said:


> Settings > Display Settings > Keypad Settings.
> 
> Yes, it really is stupid they put those settings in the display settings. It's not just you.


My wife thanks you (her phone) and I thank you. I looked all over, couldn't find it. She loves the phone. Her first smart phone. I'm waiting on the Galaxy Nexus.

Thanks again Dalladubb


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

The GN really doesn't do much for me. The only thing that makes me look twice at it is the screen. However, good luck my man.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah the default 1.5 setting drove my wife crazy after having the phone for 5 minutes haha

Now that I upped it a little, she loves the phone.


----------

